# My new chicks



## Tortoisesarecool (Apr 16, 2020)

I hope you think there cute


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 16, 2020)

Silkies? Very cute


----------



## Tortoisesarecool (Apr 16, 2020)

Some are silkies others are barred rocks


----------



## Tortoisesarecool (Apr 16, 2020)

Well actually there part Easter egger and silkie others a barred rocked and one is part turken and part silkie


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 16, 2020)

I always wanted silkie chicks but afraid ill get roosters and my neighbors will hate me( even more) lol


----------



## Sa Ga (Apr 16, 2020)

...but they'll never be late for work! ?


----------



## Tortoisesarecool (Apr 16, 2020)

Ha that's funny


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 16, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> ...but they'll never be late for work! ?


But i might put them in a deep fryer lol


----------



## Sa Ga (Apr 16, 2020)

Your neighbors? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 16, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Your neighbors? ?


Hmmm.. dont give me any ideas


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 16, 2020)

Tortoisesarecool said:


> View attachment 291244
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these ur first chicks or do u have chickens already?


----------



## Tortoisesarecool (Apr 16, 2020)

Oh I've already had chickens these are my first chickens chicks so these guys are the second generation


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 16, 2020)

Oh lil chicken nuggets


----------



## Tortoisesarecool (Apr 17, 2020)

I actually used to have a chicken named nugget my brother named her but she ran away


----------



## wellington (Apr 17, 2020)

So cute. I love that age before they become actual chickens. Although I love my to pet only hens too.


----------



## Tortoisesarecool (Apr 17, 2020)

Yeah me too


----------



## Tortoisesarecool (Apr 22, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh lil chicken nuggets


Lil nuggets yeah they are actually the size of nuggets


----------

